# American Standard Is Not American Anymore



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.supplyht.com/articles/97226-american-standard-acquired-by-lixil-for-542-million


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So the Japanese have bought South of the Border Standard..... :laughing:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I installed a champion 4max for a customer and got a callback for a pimple in the porcelain glaze.and the mold were the rim of the tank to bowl mate was so off level.american standard is garbage.the only thing thing they make I like is their retro plumber posters.


----------

